# Lucky Craft No Necesita



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope, I don't speak Spanish. And OK, I'm just jealous of those who will shell out the big bucks. Not really, but sort of. And so I had to throw down the best pics from last weekend, and now I see I've thrown them in the wrong pile. :shock: . On the Confidential side they were discussing the benefits of Lucky Craft. They seem to do well, but I'm happy with the "cheap" stuff. Let's hear it for cheap bait and lure chuckers!









Started with this guy.































































Sorry for the bad pic. this guy was really quite wide, but he was seriously a 3 pointer. No kidding, he had 0 palmation and was a 3X3. Maybe half mule deer.



























This is actually one of the few I've ever caught. It was like 15 or 16 inches and I noticed some different fight in him before I saw what it was.



























This felt twice the size that it was as I hooked it right in the dorsal fin. He hit it twice, but the second hit was just him getting snagged. Snagged fish always feel like monsters. His fin was fine, I should have put a piercing of some kind in and released him.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I cast cheap flies with reckless abandon up in trees and bushes. 

Does that count?

Great pictures, nice fish.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics of fish and wildlife. Thanks for sharing. Goes to show presentation and having fish around you will catch them.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

TY. I had a great time. I don't usually fish alone, but the kids and the wife slept in. I also caught some cutts, but they are apparently camera shy as I couldn't get any on film. They'd slip out and splash, off they went.

So, I borrowed some boots from dad for this trip. Partly because my wading boots are thrashed, and partly because they blew off of my roof basket the last time I went through the car wash.  Don't tell my wife, but I was kind of aware that they blew off. :twisted: I can drive down I 15 with boots and stuff in that basket, but the carwash shows no mercy. I didn't realize they were there until halfway through the wash. I guess that wasn't the kindest way to part with my old friends the wading boots. I'm feeling some remorse now.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

I have had good luck with the lucky crafts, but I have caught bigger fish and more with the X-Rap by rapala, rainbow trout pattern.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

SteepNDeep said:


> Let's hear it for cheap bait and lure chuckers!


 :lol: I considered starting a thread like this when I saw the lucky craft thread. I haven't gotten around to buying one of those expensive bugger, although I'm sure I will eventually. I've caught some really nice fish on jigs and flies. I'll try and post some pic's when I get on my home computer. Cheap bait and lure chuckers rule!


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, to a ******* like me (I do live in Spanish) Lucky Crafts would be like collector plates. Hang em on the wall, and cheaper than having a real fish stuffed. Right next to the singing bass. :mrgreen: 

My fishing pal purchased a few and I weaned him back to the cheap stuff. Everyone makes mistakes :lol: . Let's see your pics of cheap fish! 

I'll admit it. I like em a bit ****ty I guess. You see the heavy color on some of those fish? Picked a lot of em up right next to the edge of the river, and I wouldn't think of eating a one of them. (FTD's) But, I sure do need and love em.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice fish upper provo? I need to post my report on it i am lazy and am low on time. NO REASON to buy luckycrafts IMHO i catch just as much fish on spinners, flies, etc. Nice fish
Oh by the way try eating a mountian whitefish there pretty good.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice fish upper provo? I need to post my report on it i am lazy and am low on time. NO REASON to buy luckycrafts IMHO i catch just as much fish on spinners, flies, etc. Nice fish
Oh by the way try eating a mountian whitefish there pretty good.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

VERY NICE FISH! awesome photos!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are grrrrrrrrrrreat lookin' fish!!!!
..........however, I'd have to disagree with metal fish about eatin' them ******'s....no offense :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That a slew of fish'es !!! :shock: :shock: 

Good going SteepNDeep !!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking fish.

Turns out, you _did_ get a cutt on film. A really pretty one, too.

[attachment=0:tuxf0vxb]DSC02145-1.jpg[/attachment:tuxf0vxb]

Cheap lures are awesome! I like luckycraft a lot, but I've still caught and _catch_ more fish with my blue fox or a kastmaster. It's just that sometimes the lucky is all they'll bite and it doesn't discriminate when it comes to size.

I only have one vs my arsenal of cheap tackle. Most I'll never use, but the BF, KM, and good old rapalas will always work fine.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey what's wrong with cheap whiskey? Black valvet is the best.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

Right up there with diet caffiene free diet coke! :mrgreen: Rapalas rule in my book. Nothing beats the bargain bin BTW! Oh yeah nice fish.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I would never want to disagree with you LOAH, as you're the man. But I think it's a rainbow. The wild ones look soooo much better than the planters IMO. This was the only one I caught, and I had caught several cutts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, I could be wrong. I just don't see the white tips on the fins and the spotting seems more concentrated toward the back. If you caught some cutts in the same water that looked noticeable different than that, well...

You were there, not me.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey I saw some blue dots of yours on Google Earth. How difficult is that to accomplish? I was impressed, and one of yours was right next to one of my favorite places to go. Though lately it's been a bit crowded.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

SteepNDeep said:


> Hey I saw some blue dots of yours on Google Earth. How difficult is that to accomplish? I was impressed, and one of yours was right next to one of my favorite places to go. Though lately it's been a bit crowded.


pm sent

Thanks.


----------

